
Hilde Proescholdt discovered how an embryo organizes itself into an adult form - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/30/identity/how-your-embryo-knew-what-to-do
======
jacquesm
Shades of Rosalind Franklin.

------
paxcoder
Reminds me of

[https://medium.com/matter/could-this-man-hold-the-secret-
to-...](https://medium.com/matter/could-this-man-hold-the-secret-to-human-
regeneration-1e66944f0a8d)

Don't mind the title, the article is good.

The article at the OP's link talks about proteins though, the one above talks
about electricity.

------
userbinator
To use an analogy, I suppose you could say that's where the BIOS is.

------
abledon
In Chinese medicine, the concept of 'QI' is roughly translated as the bodies
organizational electric energy.

You can see an example of the qi directing an embryos morphogens to create a
facial structure here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VULjzX__OM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VULjzX__OM)

A great reference for anyone wanting to know how the ancient concepts link of
with modern medicine and anatomy should check out the book 'The spark in the
machine', recently released in the past year or so.

~~~
mrestko
I'm sorry but this is nonsense.

~~~
abledon
The book is actually based on a scientific viewpoint with quite a large
section of medical publication references at the end (ex [1]).

If you are a dedicated rationalist I challenge you to at least read the first
few chapters and then consider that , with a small chance, we as humans might
not know everything about the human body and how it functions through the
lense of western medicine.

Edit: added link to Growth Control Theory paper

[1][http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0024320500...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0024320500010328)

~~~
MisterBastahrd
I don't know everything there is to know about how a car is built, but I'm not
going to assume that dwarves carve their way through the floor of the
factories to finish up the parts I'm unaware of.

~~~
abledon
I see the parallels you are trying to make, but I think the human body is
orders of magnitude more complex than a car, and its still possible that we
don't know everything about how electricity functions inside us - how it
influences our development from a single cell jumping through millions of
years of evolution.

